# MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S ATA Device Change to Region Free



## Jtavo (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello there!

I´m having a problem trying to play a DVD Region 2, in my Toshiba laptop with a MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S ATA Device, that is Region 1. I´ve read about Region Killers, and firmware patch, but I´m not a computer speciallist and I´ve read also about people loosing their DVD Rom when doing some changes. What would be the best way to go to turn my DVD Rom Region Free? Thanks for your reply!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can find firmware updates for some drives with the region code removed, but as you noted, this can sometimes kill the drive if done incorrectly.

The best solution is by using software, such as AnyDVD.

http://www.slysoft.com/en/anydvd.html


----------

